

Scores of IBM workers in Research Triangle Park may lose jobs in cutbacks - mindcrime
http://www.wral.com/business/story/9174379/

======
mindcrime
Any laid-off IBM'ers who are interested in possibly collaborating on a
startup, give me a shout. The startup is based around open-source knowledge
management, BI and analytics. The goal is to be "The Red Hat of KM, BI and
analytics."

